
Being “First” Versus Being “Best” - _pius
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/14/first-best/
======
slantyyz
There's also something to be said about being "The First That's Good Enough
For Most People".

~~~
nwmcsween
Exactly Linux is a prime example of this.

------
spif
My way of formulating this truth has long been: “It’s doesn’t help being
first, if you are very quickly second best.”

But I don’t equate “execution” with “product development”. You can develop the
best product on the planet, but if you don’t execute well on everything else
(recruitment, communication, cash management, customer insight, investor
relations, route to market, etc etc etc) a business will still fail. You have
to build the best product AND do everything else right. That’s execution.

